# Skype question



## vildadalen (Jan 12, 2013)

Is it true that Skype is banned in the UAE? Any reason why should it be banned? 

I think it is a convenient way to communicate.


----------



## Budw (Oct 14, 2013)

I am using skype daily; its working fine. I think only some attributes are blocked here, like updating your account balance etc. There are easy ways around that.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Basically it's all about money. UAE telecoms don't want people using 'free' services. Skype will work on PC to PC calls, but pc to phone calls are blocked.


----------



## vildadalen (Jan 12, 2013)

Budw said:


> I am using skype daily; its working fine. I think only some attributes are blocked here, like updating your account balance etc. There are easy ways around that.


Thank you so much for the info. But is it illegal to use it? I know there might be some workaround to get the banned applications and sites to work.


----------



## vildadalen (Jan 12, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> Basically it's all about money. UAE telecoms don't want people using 'free' services. Skype will work on PC to PC calls, but pc to phone calls are blocked.


That's fine by me. It is just that I want to communicate with the family and PC to PC can be used.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

it works fine without a 'workaround' on an PC / ipad etc.


----------



## vildadalen (Jan 12, 2013)

vantage said:


> it works fine without a 'workaround' on an PC / ipad etc.


Thank you so much vantage. I am just unclear about unauthorized definition in this article 
Skype not authorised in UAE, says telecoms authority | The National

Is it legal or illegal to use Skype?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

As with many things UAE - technically it's illegal, but everyone uses it. Basically they will only ever clamp down on the internet shops offering the service and making money from it. People using it at home are ok.


----------



## vildadalen (Jan 12, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> As with many things UAE - technically it's illegal, but everyone uses it. Basically they will only ever clamp down on the internet shops offering the service and making money from it. People using it at home are ok.


I see, thank you so much for clarifications. Why don't they make these kind of laws/regulations more clear and separately state the private(home) usage as well as the business usage.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Because they might like to just haul a few people up for the sake of it. There are so many 'grey' laws and rules here.


----------



## vildadalen (Jan 12, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> Because they might like to just haul a few people up for the sake of it. There are so many 'grey' laws and rules here.


I am sure those grey laws will annoy me in the future


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

I was actually having a chat with one of my network guys who has been at the company since the age of the dinosaurs, and is one of the "teacher" types who loves lecturing..

Apparently, according to him, if the packets transverse from one IP to another IP (aka, PC-to-PC for the networking challenged like me) then it falls outside of what the TRA has deemed to require a license... but if it gets routed through the telephony network and terminates at an actual phone line, then it falls under what the TRA deems licens-able...

Dont know if there is any truth to this, but it seems to make sense as to why Skype works PC-PC but not PC-Phone...


----------



## gronk (Aug 8, 2013)

imac said:


> I was actually having a chat with one of my network guys who has been at the company since the age of the dinosaurs, and is one of the "teacher" types who loves lecturing..
> 
> Apparently, according to him, if the packets transverse from one IP to another IP (aka, PC-to-PC for the networking challenged like me) then it falls outside of what the TRA has deemed to require a license... but if it gets routed through the telephony network and terminates at an actual phone line, then it falls under what the TRA deems licens-able...
> 
> Dont know if there is any truth to this, but it seems to make sense as to why Skype works PC-PC but not PC-Phone...


Sounds legit, but can also be related to MAC address of the device being used and the preconfigured sequence. For example iphone has a range for iphone and so on.


----------



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

gronk said:


> Sounds legit, but can also be related to MAC address of the device being used and the preconfigured sequence. For example iphone has a range for iphone and so on.


Apologies for bringing back an old thread, but I searched the forum for an answer to my question, and drew a blank!

We've set up a 3G wireless modem/router for internet access at w**k, as there is no wired connection. Provider is Etisalat, unrestricted monthly package, and internet speeds are good.

However, *Skype* - it connects, and I can see online status of contacts. I can also send/receive messages. But I cannot send/receive file transfers, and I can't make or receive calls.

I know I can open a vpn tunnel when I want to use skype, but I don't want to sit on the vpn continuously in case of incoming calls. For a start, it plays havoc with our email, as we use some shared accounts which get security blocked for simultaneous access from UAE (phone) and overseas (VPN).

Any Skype/VOIP/Etisalat gurus who can offer any advice? Anything I can do with port forwarding, the router settings, skype or TCP/IP settings that might solve this issue?

It's damned frustrating, when I can't connect to Skype at w**k when we frequently would benefit from business calls to/from overseas, yet I have no issue at home, or even using the free wifi services in the malls!

TIA
Lamp


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Please do not discuss VPNs on the open forum - they are not legal here. Thank you.


----------



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

BedouGirl said:


> Please do not discuss VPNs on the open forum - they are not legal here. Thank you.


Apologies, BedouGirl - I've been here long enough, and should have known better!

Nevertheless, any solutions to getting Skype to work through a 3G modem-router with Etisalat data package would be welcome (excl. a vee-pee-en option), given that Skype access is uninhibited through wired internet and even in public hotspots.

TIA, Lamp


----------



## nerd_deluxe (Nov 19, 2013)

It seems like the powers that be only enforce laws as much as it involves money or insulting some local "sensibility". I think they grudgingly opened up Skype when it was beyond stupid and threatened the "business friendly" label so coveted around here.

Do you need Skype for the whole office or just yourself? One solution would be to:
- set up a virtual machine (VMWare, Parallels, or Virtual Box)
- install skype on that VM (using that VM ONLY for skype) 
- use whatever "work around" required (such as your V-thingy) only on that machine


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Lamplighter said:


> Apologies, BedouGirl - I've been here long enough, and should have known better!
> 
> Nevertheless, any solutions to getting Skype to work through a 3G modem-router with Etisalat data package would be welcome (excl. a vee-pee-en option), given that Skype access is uninhibited through wired internet and even in public hotspots.
> 
> TIA, Lamp


Hi,
To be clear VPNs are allowed for *business* users - not home use, in the UAE.
Interestingly, Lamplighter is having problems with his VPN service on his *work* system.
For business users Etisalat, for instance, offers a VPN service - details below:-

Etisalat - Products and Services - IPconnect

However - for *private users* the TRA do not allow their use in the UAE - and it is therefore their discussion that is not allowed on the UAE part of Expat forum.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks Steve, very interesting. I had no idea.


----------



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

nerd_deluxe said:


> ...
> Do you need Skype for the whole office or just yourself? One solution would be to:
> - set up a virtual machine (VMWare, Parallels, or Virtual Box)
> - install skype on that VM (using that VM ONLY for skype)
> - use whatever "work around" required (such as your V-thingy) only on that machine


Thanks nd
Just for myself would be ok, to be honest. I can use when in the office, and it means work will be done when I'm not in there, rather than (the temptations of) heavy skype usage to various global locations!!
But I had a quick look at the VMWare and Microsoft Virtual Machine websites, and was a bit daunted...!
As I understand it, the VM will tunnel through the vee-pee-en whilst the regular system will connect directly - so can this be achieved on one laptop with one wireless connection?
Am I able to do other things concurrently with the main system? Does the VM run like a window within the OS? Will my regular email and internet speeds be hit? What about processing power / memory for other applications?
Apologies for my technical Luddishness, and I appreciate your suggestions, just not sure whether to embark on the process!!
Lamp


----------



## nerd_deluxe (Nov 19, 2013)

Comments inline


Lamplighter said:


> As I understand it, the VM will tunnel through the vee-pee-en whilst the regular system will connect directly - so can this be achieved on one laptop with one wireless connection? A little rough but yes, you have the basic principles down!
> 
> Am I able to do other things concurrently with the main system? Does the VM run like a window within the OS? Yes and yes
> 
> ...


----------

